# Does anyone remember Anthony Gerald Kirby (Tony)



## Tony Kirby (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm writing on behalf of my father Anthony Gerald Kirby. He was in British Merchant Navy. Catering. He sailed when he was 16 years old in 1966 to 1970 on Port Quebec, Port Auckland, Somers Isle, Loch Garth and Hurunui. Does anyone remember him? He has recently suffered a stroke and now is developing dementia. Trying to have some memories to show him.

Thank You
Karen Kirby x


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

That is sad news Karen for him and the family. I do hope you find someone on here who can help you with gathering memories for your Dad. Keep checking in here, as some members don't check in regularly


----------



## Tony Kirby (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for your kind replies he loves talking about his time in the Merchant Navy and obviously would be nice for him to keep his memories of that time. I did manage to find some pics of the vessels he sailed on but appreciate you sending them to me. 
Thank you
Karen Kirby


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

Hi Karen, remind Tony that the Port Quebec was the LAZY Q, I was on it in 1966
as well, the days of the cowboys,real wild and great days, I was fridge greaser on her , a rough old ship ,Tony might remember having your own knife fork spoon cup , and can of condendenced milk. 56 hour week before any overtime.
food was crap but crew tops. best wishes to you and Tony.


----------



## Tony Kirby (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, Tony does remember it being called the Lazy Q and had good memories of that time. X Karen (daughter)


----------

